# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  اسوأ سبع تصرفات في كأس العالم

## بقايا الحب

قرار مهاجم أوروجواي لويس سواريز منع تسديدة المهاجم الغاني الرأسية من دخول المرمى بيده في اللحظة الأخيرة من الوقت الإضافي لمباراة دور الثمانية التي جمعت أوروجواي مع غانا؛ ليتلقى بطاقة حمراء وتحتسب ركلة جزاء لغانا أضاعها مهاجمها أسامواه جيان.

هذا التصرف الذي عده كثير من محبي اللعبة في خانة التصرفات غير الأخلاقية للاعبين فجر كثيرا من الذكريات السوداء؛ لتصرفات مخادعة ارتكبها لاعبون مرموقون أو مغمورون؛ لكنها مرت على الحكام وحرمت فرق من حقوق، مؤكدة كانت لها، وأعطتها لفرق أخرى لم تكن تستحق. وفيما يلي أكثر سبع لحظات مشينة في تاريخ كأس العالم .

هدف مارادونا الأول في مرمى إنجلترا في مونديال المكسيك عام 1986م، يبقى بلا شك أن واحدا من أكثر التصرفات المخادعة في تاريخ كأس العالم، وذلك خلال اللقاء الذي جمع منتخبي البلدين في دور الثمانية لكأس العالم 1986م، حيث قفز مارادونا قصير القامة أمام الحارس الإنجليزي بيتر شيلتون وغمز الكرة بيده داخل المرمى لحظة خروج الحارس الإنجليزي دون أن ينتبه حكم اللقاء التونسي علي بن ناصر أو مساعده البلغاري لما فعله مارادونا، ويزيد من مرارة خداع مارادونا أن الأرجنتين فازت بهذا اللقاء 2-1 ما يعني أن الهدف غير الشرعي رجح كفة الأرجنتين لتواصل مشوارها بعد ذلك نحو الفوز باللقب.

أقدام قائد المنتخب الفرنسي زين الدين زيدان على نطح المدافع الإيطالي ماتيراتزي في نهائي مونديال ألمانيا 2006م، أنهى حالة الاحترام الكبيرة في فرنسا والعالم لزيدان، وأنهى مسيرته الدولية كرجل العار، ولم يشفع للنجم الفرنسي ما قيل لاحقا إنه فعل ذلك لأن ماتيراتزي سب والدته.

وقد كلف طرد زيدان فريقه لقب المونديال؛ الذي كان قريبا منه، حيث فاز المنتخب الإيطالي 5-3 بركلات الترجيح بعد انتهاء المباراة بالتعادل 1-1 بعد وقت إضافي.

تورط منتخبا ألمانيا والنمسا في فضيحة التلاعب بنتيجة مباراتهما معا، في آخر جولات الدور الأول لمونديال إسبانيا عام 1982م، وذلك ليصلا معا إلى الدور الثاني على حساب منتخب الجزائر؛ الذي كان يمكن أن يكون أول بلد إفريقي يصل إلى الدور الثاني.

وكانت الجزائر التي حققت فوزا مدويا في لقائها الأول على ألمانيا بهدفين لهدف قد جمعت ست نقاط بعد فوزها على شيلي وهزيمتها من النمسا؛ التي كانت تملك ست نقاط بدورها، بينما كانت ألمانيا تملك 3 نقاط فقط، ولضمان وصول المنتخبين الجارين معا إلى الدور الثاني كانا يحتاجان لأن تفوز ألمانيا 1-0 فقط، وهو ما فعله المنتخبان؛ حيث سجل روبيش هدفا في الشوط الأول، واكتفى الفريقان باللعب السلبي بقية المباراة ليستحقا اشمئزاز الجزائريين.

استيقظ العالم على صدمة من الوزن الثقيل خلال كأس العالم 1994م، عندما نقلت الوكالات خبر مقتل مدافع كولومبيا بابلو أسكوبار؛ لتسجيله هدفا في مرماه عن طريق الخطأ، حينما حاول اعتراض كرة عرضية فحولها دون قصد إلى شباك فريقه لتفوز الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 2-1، وتصل إلى الدور الثاني على حساب منتخب كولومبيا.

بعد كأس العالم قرر أسكوبار العودة إلى كولومبيا بدلا من زيارة أقاربه في لاس فيغاس. وفي حوالي الساعة 03:00 من فجر الثاني من يوليو/تموز 1994م، كان أسكوبار في موقف سيارات بعدما أنهى سهرة مع عدد من أصدقائه في ناد ليلي في ضاحية ميديين، عندما اقتربت منه سيارة تحمل ثلاثة رجال وامرأة بدؤوا في مناقشته حول الهدف الخطأ، ثم سحب رجلان مسدسيهما وأفرغا في جسد المدافع الدولي 12، وهما يهتفان "هدف". نقل أسكوبار إلى المستشفى؛ حيث أعلنت وفاته بعد 45 دقيقة.

تحول المهاجم الفرنسي المعروف تيري هنري إلى شخصية مكروهة في الصحافة الأيرلندية والإنجليزية، بعدما سرق من منتخب أيرلندا تأهلا كانت تستحقه إلى نهائيات كأس العالم 2010م، بعدما استخدم يده للمساعدة في تحويل كرة إلى زميله جالاس سجل منها هدف تأهل فرنسا إلى المونديال.

وكانت أيرلندا في طريقها للتأهل إلى النهائيات بفضل قاعدة احتساب الهدف خارج الملعب بهدفين، لكن هنري كان له رأي آخر؛ حيث أوقف كرة عرضية بيديه، قبل أن يحولها إلى زميله المدافع وليام جالاس؛ الذي سددها في المرمى معلنا وصول فرنسا لنهائيات كأس العالم. وشكت الصحافة في إنجلترا وأيرلندا بمرارة لكن الفيفا رفض تعديل النتيجة أو إعادة المباراة.

على رغم الأداء المتماسك للمنتخب الكويتي حديث العهد بالبطولات الدولية في مبارياته الثلاث في مونديال 1982م، إلا أن مباراته ضد فرنسا شهدت واقعة شديدة الغرابة، حينما نزل الشيخ فهد الأحمد رحمه الله رئيس البعثة الكويتية في البطولة من مقصورة الملعب للاحتجاج على حكم المباراة، الذي احتسب هدفا لفرنسا في وقت توقف فيه لاعبو الكويت على أساس أنهم سمعوا صافرة اتضح أنها صدرت من المدرجات.

مسؤول الفريق الكويتي هدد بالانسحاب من المباراة، وبدأ بالفعل في الطلب من لاعبيه الخروج من الملعب، ولم يتراجع إلا بعد أن ألغى الحكم الهدف.

المهم أن هذا التصرف فجر عاصفة من السخرية في الصحف الأوروبية؛ التي استغلت أن المباراة انتهت بفوز فرنسا 4-1؛ لتؤكد أن الهدف الملغي لم يكن يستحق هذا الانفعال الزائد.

واقعة ثانية بطلها مارادونا نفسه؛ حيث استبعد نجم النجوم من كأس العالم 1994م في أمريكا، عقب انتهاء مباراة منتخب بلاده الأرجنتين مع اليونان بفوز الأولى 4-0، وهي المباراة التي قدم فيها مارادونا الكثير من مهاراته الكروية.

لكن بعد نهاية اللقاء اختير الولد الشقي لاختبار العقاقير المنشطة الروتيني؛ لتظهر إيجابية العينة الخاصة به، وظهر لاحقا أن أفضل لاعب في العالم سابقا تناول خمس مواد محظورة دفعة واحدة، وقد أدى قرار الاستبعاد إلى تراجع معنويات زملائه ليخرجوا من دور الـ16 أمام رومانيا.



منقووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا توالي 


تصرفات غريبه فعلا

----------


## بقايا الحب

منور جنتل

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكورة

----------


## تاج النساء

عنجد في مواضيع بضحك في كرة القدم منيح اني ما بلعبها ولا بتهمني مشكورة  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## بقايا الحب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 

منوريييييييييييين

----------


## anoucha

مشكووووووووورة بس حكيك كتير قاسي على زين الدين زيدان

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

حلاوه كره القدم بغشها ... 

لولا اخطاء الحكماء في هذا المنديال لما شفنا المتعه  :SnipeR (90): 

مجرد رائي شخصي 


اشكرك على طرحك

----------


## بقايا الحب

هلا منورين

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بقايا إنتي روعة بمواضيعك يلي كثير حلوة وتسلم دياتك

----------

